

Ask HN: What should be on the landing page of a new product? - nahcub

Should a web app's landing page be more like Twitter (minimal with login and register forms right there) or should a landing page contain a description of the product and a listing of services?
======
nreece
KISSmetrics has some useful tips on landing pages:

<http://blog.kissmetrics.com/c-o-n-v-e-r-t-s/>

<http://blog.kissmetrics.com/7-usability-mistakes/>

Also see:

[http://www.formstack.com/the-anatomy-of-a-perfect-landing-
pa...](http://www.formstack.com/the-anatomy-of-a-perfect-landing-page)

~~~
nahcub
Thanks for the links. Very interesting and very helpful!

------
mneumegen
The key is to understand your users. If you're making a CRM aimed at
businesses, they will already get the concept of a CRM so you just need to
convey how yours is better. If you're making a ground breaking piece of
software in a new field you're going to have to educate your users on how it
solves their problems.

------
gillis
Twitter is a well know service so they don't need a lengthy explanation about
what twitter is. For a new product you have to find the perfect balance of
text vs images. Its great to write long paragraphs, but who reads those
anymore!

------
orangethirty
Depends on what you are trying to accomplish.

------
pixelsign
full page visual graphic of a mockup of your service or product always works
quite effectively.

